

Facebook Just Patented The Feed - synnik
http://thenextweb.com/socialmedia/2010/02/26/facebook-patented-feed/

======
synnik
Readers should be aware that the article completely misunderstood the patent,
as did most of the commenters. I find the misunderstanding much more
interesting than the patent itself.

------
skipsjh
I don't think that the patent will have any affect on sites such as Twitter,
where it's just a feed of statuses. A site that shows you what's going on with
others that are in your social network such as Buzz, etc might be a different
story.

